# How do people drive in your country? How drives people in anothers country?



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

WingWing said:


> Drivers in Singapore always obey the rules


No they don't - I witnessed a LOT of red light runners there when I was there late last year. I'd also say they're quite aggressive drivers too from what I witnessed...


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

When winter weather hits southern states, they aren't used to driving on snow/ice and they turn into the worlds worst drivers...


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Svartmetall said:


> No they don't - I witnessed a LOT of red light runners there when I was there late last year. I'd also say they're quite aggressive drivers too from what I witnessed...


Haha yah thats the trend now cos they know there are 3 seconds time of traffic light change.

Actually the traffic offense in singapore getting into bad and higher number but still one of the best in Asia as road being clearly marked, it is wide, road smooth and penalty for offender really high so that makes people thing to speed in Singapore.


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

I'd say the tempo is very different in Sweden vs Europe, already Denmark vs Scania it's a big difference.

People here just drive slower and more calm, even on motorways many don't drive the 110km and are not as alert, cruising the motorway is good word I guess.
Lot of left lane huggers but it's OK to pass on the right side if speed limit is 70km or lower and tons of semi-legal passing on right side on 3-3 motorways, I've never seen that in Europe.
Respect for pedestrians is a huge deal here and the pedestrians are bold so be careful when driving.
Ohh and animal warning signs is taken serous here, ppl might slow down or even tap the breaks next to signs like this.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ True, you don't wanna crash into one of these. It's the same here in Holand, escpecially on rural roads in or near forests.
Animals usually don't come close to motorways here.


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

^^ I never knew you had big animals in Holland

Google älgolycka for pics of why we slow down, *some nasty pictures there so if your not OK with that don't look it up.*

It's crazy how they just flatten the entire upper part of some cars.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Mirror's Edge said:


> ^^ I never knew you had big animals in Holland Google älgolycka for pics of why we slow down, some nasty pictures there so if your not OK with that don't look it up. It's crazy how they just flatten the entire upper part of some cars.


This kind of animals are often hit by cars in the Netherlands.


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

^^Is that red deer?
Just read the Virginia deer is now present in the nation next to Reindeer and mosse in the extreme north.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Mirror's Edge said:


> I'd say the tempo is very different in Sweden vs Europe, already Denmark vs Scania it's a big difference.


Yes. Eventhough south Sweden and Denmark are close, it's a great difference. 
Denmark has much more dense traffic and the pace of driving is continental.

Coming from Sweden driving in Germany I really noticed that german drivers are more rude and aggressive. They dont care about distance between cars, they dont have the patience we have in Scandinavia. They dont slow down if you're supposed to drive out on the main road and the meeting car is too close.

Having said that, Germany is very civilized compared to driving in Russia where I drove 2 times. Driving there is an adventure, also in Russia you see that the more expensive the car the more the arrogant the driver.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

In the US, it depends on the city or state.. I find drivers in Massachusetts, New York City, Orlando, California and Baltimore-Washington areas to be aggressive and drive fast. Drivers in Utah and Arizona are generally safe drivers and those in Utah are courteous.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Disturbing Reality said:


> In the US, it depends on the city or state.. I find drivers in Massachusetts, New York City, Orlando, California and Baltimore-Washington areas to be aggressive and drive fast. Drivers in Utah and Arizona are generally safe drivers and those in Utah are courteous.


High population density, high cost of living and high percentage of italian/hispanic ancestry means more aggresive and fast drivers.

In *Utah* population density is low.

84-88% White or European (one of the U.S. highest percentages of Whites/ European-Americans).

The largest ancestry groups in Utah are:
27.7% English
14.9% *Scandinavian*: (5.9% Danish, 4.3% Swedish, & 2.4% Norwegian)

They also are mormons, so no wonder UTAH drivers are courteus.


----------



## gehenaus (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha, I don't think driving like a lunatic is hereditary.
The UK is pretty good for driving, the germans are probably better drivers but are quite impatient and discourteous, or so I found.
South Korea is pretty bad, traffic lights mean little.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

There are some pretty talented drivers in NYC, that much I can say.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

^^
I really enjoyed cutting off taxi drivers there 
Selfish pricks...


----------

